# Finding Jobs in NZ



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone got any advice about finding a job or getting a job offer in order to submit the details with your visa application.
My husband has applied for a few jobs online, however they all ask when we are planning on arriving in NZ and do we have a visa. None are willing to move forward with even an interview without that.

On another note once the visa comes through does anyone know if they are more willing to do telephonic interviews and provide a job offer before you arrive in the country?


----------



## Bretty (Dec 31, 2010)

I am thinking of moving out with my family and the only advice I can give is take a leap of faith and visit. I couldn't find any jobs online willing to talk to me while I was not actually in New Zealand. However, when I went out for a visit I went to a few agencies and all of them told me they could find me work as I was there!


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

How many of them actually offered you a job though?

I agree it's best to go over and do a job search visit, probably on your own as this shouldn't cost too much. Don't pull up sticks until you have a job offer in writing though, New Zealand almost went back into recession during the last quarter and the job market isn't as healthy as it used to be,


----------

